# Original sheet metal?



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a 67 GTO and have always wondered which pieces of sheet metal were not original to the car. I know that it had lower 1/4's and a replacement deck lid but have wondered what happened to it prior to 1980. 
The deck lid, rear 1/4's, doors and both fenders are stamped with numbers but I have no idea what they mean and found nothing on the net.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Numbers would be part numbers and would mean nothing as to what specific vehicle they belonged to. Your best bet is to check the paint on the underside/back side of the parts, and see if it matches the body. Be aware that early GTO's ('65-'67 anyway) had red oxide primer on the body, but that the front clip was always black primer. So, you want to find black under the original finish on the fenders, hood, and header panel.


----------



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I should have stated the question a little differently. What I was really looking for is; Is there a way to tell actual 1967 gto sheet metal from something else, like a LeMans, etc. 
Also, will fenders or doors from a 1966 gto go on a 1967? The last time I had my door panel off, the numbers stamped on it appeared to match that of a 1966 tempest. I believe it was stamped 232176, though I could be wrong. The fonts of the numbers were different. I believe the first 2 was of one type, the 32 another and rest stamped lightly.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

badge holes will be different on LeMans and Tempest 1/4's and fenders, look for the little worms on the back where they filled them in. The stampings are the same so there is no difference in quality or fit if they are originals.


----------



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I also forgot to mention, everything is coated in black tar like undercoating. The stuff was sprayed so thick that it looks like it is dripping off. I guess I could strip it off and see. Just wondering if there was any way to tell if it is original by numbers. 
Thanks, Brian


----------

